# Kimber 380s



## borris

How Are They Pros / Cons


----------



## paton5280

Shot mine for the 1st time yesterday and it is a tack driver. Joined the 380 crowd for my summer EDC. Carried in the front pocket with a Uncle Mikes pocket holster. I carry a G19 most of the other time. The only drawback is those 6 rounds sure do go fast!


----------



## Swampguy

I can't think of a single Con. I have a Sig Sauer P-238 which is almost identical to the Kimber and mine is a tack driver as well. I don't see how you could be disappointed in the Kimber (Or the Sig, or the Colt Mustang). Both the Kimber and the Sig, as you probably know, for all practical purposes are a copy of the Colt Mustang. I chose the Sig only because I liked the sights better and it was a tad less in cost. Accurate and so far, after a few hundred rounds, not a single failure to feed or fire. I am a happy camper.


----------



## larrydean

I am happy with my G19, I carry in a 4" belly band from DaltechForce. It is made of elastic and very comfy. I don't even know I have it on and it is very easy to pull the gun


----------



## iwilc2

I just bought a Micro 380 SS, I really like this gun it is very easy to shoot and reliable, once I get a holster I will put it into my carry rotation.


Len


----------



## papersniper

It's been a few years on this thread so I'll kick start it again.....
Just got a stainless Kimber Micro 380 yesterday. Beautiful little gun I must admit. I field stripped it prior to a hope-to trip to the range next week. This pistol was dry as a bone! Never seen that in a new pistol, most are covered in gunk. The pistol either was cleaned after test firing and left dry, or was never test fired. Hopefully the former.
I probably will not carry this one as I'm very used to striker fired pistols. The only other SA with manual safety I have are several 22 target pistols and a Bersa Thunder 380 - none of those are ever carried and likely have not had the safety ever engaged.

What a gorgeous little jewel though!


----------



## papersniper

I shot my new Kimber 380 this week - only about 50 rounds of FMJ, but zero problems. The three magazines I have all functioned 100% also.


----------

